# New meds!!!



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally fired my endo, I had been cheating on him for a while with my primary dr My latest round of test were:

TSH 3.3 (.450-4.5)
free t3 3.0 (2.0-4.4)
free t4 1.38 (.82-1.77)

My endo felt that I was good to stay on the 137 of sythroid. I do feel better than I have, but still having a lot of hypo symptoms. So I cut him lose and saw my primary dr today.

He suggested switching to Westhoid 65mg. And cutting out all gluten from my diet. I've been half-assing the gluten thing, but he seems to think I may have an actual allergy to gluten based on some inflammation in my blood work. He did run a blood test today to verify if I'm allergic or just sensitive. I'm going to miss gluten....

So, anyone on Westhroid? How do you like it? Does that dose seem about right for 150 of synthroid? That is what he said he would have bumped me to if I had stayed on synthroid.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please edit and post your ranges?

You are not "cheating" on anybody - this is YOUR body and YOU need to be in charge of who is treating you properly.

My experience was that my Endo was entirely TSH focused post TT. I went to 3 different endo's thinking one would be different - they were not. Off I went to GP # 1 who was treating my hypo neighbor, then # 2 ( at the same time) then finally I was exclusive to # 1 because # 2 tried to cut my meds due to low TSH - then off my a DO who diagnosed a acquaintance with Graves. So far he seems to "get it" - I run little to no TSH. He monitors my bones - which are already osteopenia and my D very closely. I attribute my stable bone health to his DX of low D and subsequent monitoring as well as suggestion of calcium supplements which I avoided in the past.

I share this history to let you know - it's them, that control the pen and YOU who controls your health.

Fill every prescription you get until you get your med and dose right for you. Goal - mid to 3/4 range for FT-4 and FT-3 is a good starting point to aim for, and most importantly, how you feel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pskovmom said:


> I finally fired my endo, I had been cheating on him for a while with my primary dr My latest round of test were:
> 
> TSH 3.3
> free t3 3.0
> ...


Very excellent! You will now feel better than you have in a long long time. No doubt you will need further titration upward and I think your doc will have a handle on this.

You will probably want to strive for FT3 to be at about 75% of the range your lab provides.

And yes; we do need the ranges. Please? Type them straight across from the results if you will?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Good for you! Don't feel bad about it. Like everyone has said, it's ultimately *your* health. In the past when I have felt awful, and the doc isn't being supportive... I always ask myself this: Is the doctor going to come over after work and mow the yard, run my errands, stop by the grocery store, and wash the car for me? Probably not. So, in light of that, I need to feel better to function and do my daily activities. Gotta take care of yourself first, so that you can take care of everyone else in your life at 110%.

As far as the medication goes, West-Throid is the even more hypoallergenic version of Nature-Throid (which itself is already pretty hypoallergenic). Sounds like your primary is doing a good job to me. And yes, cutting out the gluten *completely* will probably yield some great results if you are sensitive to it (or have Celiac). Remember, no cheating!! :tongue0013:

It sounds like you are on 1 grain of West-Throid. That contains 38 mcg of T4 and 9.5 mcg of T3. Since T3 is four times more potent than T4, we can convert it to get an overall idea; 9.5 mcg of T3 x 4 factor = ~38 mcg equivalent. 38 mcg of T4 + 38 mcg converted T3 = ~76 mcg equivalent to T4. Granted, this is a rough approximation, and YMMV. Everyone is right on, this is a good starting spot, then do more labs in 6 weeks and titrate, et al.


----------



## Pskovmom (Jul 21, 2013)

Edited my labs to show the ranges. And sorry I was not clear before, he actually has started me out on 3 grains of Westhroid. I'm a little concerned that might be too much? I haven't felt any hyper symptoms other than being tired and having a headache most every afternoon. But I had that on Synthroid 137 as well.

I dont really feel any better yet, other than I'm not as itchy as I was before. Is westhroid like sythroid in taking a couple weeks to kick in?


----------

